# Dry storage for my boat.



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

After making a trip down there a couple of weeks ago. I was thinking that it would be easier to put the boat in dry storage and fly down to use it. Or if I can find some good storage and trade out a great place to keep it for some time out on the water, and pay a little for keeping it up. I just dont want to let the boat sit. and i'm trying to get out there more often.Has anyone done this before, after the last trip it cost about 508.00 lb for the fish.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Lot's of people do it...average is about $10 a foot to keep it at a marina on a rack...there are a few storage lots you can keep it on the trailer around town for $50 or so a month...The down side to this is if you want to work on it you don't have it at your house...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are retired military or active duty on base at NASP is $40 a month for a spot in the lot.

Not sure about a slip.

Jim


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

you can only leave it on NAS if you live within 100 miles of the base (at least that's what they keep telling me). I leave my boat at Everything on Wheels in North Pensacola, Bill is a good fellow and the cost is only $21.50 a month. Bill's number is 850-478-6633.

KP


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

their is a place on woodvine in pace boat and rv storage I have my boat their 25 per month great place high fence that you cant see through and you get a key to the gate come and go as you like it is covered on video 24 7 power and water supplyed


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Barber Marina charges $10/per Ft. for dry storage, Might be a little more than you are looking for and probably out of the way for you. But its a pretty cool place to stop in and check out if you have time!!!

www.barbermarina.com


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks guys. great info


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/2019411801.html

Here is a FREE slip with lift.


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

Bahia Mar Marina is a great place.
You get 10% off everything that is offered there (gas, Oar House food, maintenance....etc)


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*dry slips/racks*

South wind Marina has a lift and seem a better deal, what ever option you choose, DO NOT , I REPEAT DO NOT GO TO HARBOUR VIEW , on bayou chico...all the best. I have been there about three years and had personally a lot of issues(costly) and worked at the yard on my boat days after days, saw them handling boats like pingpong balls, they just do not care...


----------

